# 4 pics from yesterday



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Pano off the platform

http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/5718/group1dsc06393dsc064081.jpg


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

i have to try pano, thats the one area i never did. i think i have the software to do it too.


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

The software I use is Autopano Giga 2, very good program.

I only need a DSLR :bawling:


----------

